# New Grille



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

Aliright, it seems as if working harder has payed off and I have earned a few hundred extra $, and I was thinking on spending it on a new grille. So now I'm looking for some suggestions and/or advice.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

spend $30 and get a 98 sentra grille...please dont spend $200 or more on a grille...

or get a syndicate grille..search for pics


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

I have a 98 sentra, and I don't realy like the sindicate.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i guess you can get a syndicate grille, or a stillen grille


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'll trade ya a new 95-97 grille for your 98..... I like the JDM Sunny grille ( The chrome one Nis Nacks used to sell) or the 98 grille. In my opinion, you have the nicest looking stock B14 Sentra front end that Nissan sold in the US, and in fact I am trying to swap my 95 to the 98 look, so I would look at other things to change than the grille, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

Where can I buy a syndicate grille?


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I'll trade ya a new 95-97 grille for your 98..... I like the JDM Sunny grille ( The chrome one Nis Nacks used to sell) or the 98 grille. In my opinion, you have the nicest looking stock B14 Sentra front end that Nissan sold in the US, and in fact I am trying to swap my 95 to the 98 look, so I would look at other things to change than the grille, but that's just my opinion.



Yea I like that chrome grille 2. That's what I was thinking of doing.

...Alright, so if you say that the grill is not what needs work first, what does?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think that chrome grille is ghetto


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

I thought it was kind of classy.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Alias said:


> I thought it was kind of classy.



thats what its trying to look like, but most of the time, i only see that grille on sentras with big ass chrome rims and shit..


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

I know exactly what you are talking about. And I asure you I have no plan to put chrome rims on my car... however I am going to buy 15"or 17" wheels to put on my car so that I can upgrade my brakes.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Alias said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about. And I asure you I have no plan to put chrome rims on my car... however I am going to buy 15"or 17" wheels to put on my car so that I can upgrade my brakes.



you dont need to upgrade to bigger wheels in order to upgrade brakes. in most cases, bigger (heavier) wheels hinder brakes performance


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

yea, but I have planned to remuve the rear drum brakes and replace them with disc brakes but with a biger rotor than stock


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Get a lucino grille.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i agree...get a lucino grille if you WANT to spend the money


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I have the Infinity style grille. No pics yet. i'll post some when I get my lights installed.


----------



## Alias (Jan 5, 2004)

where did you get your grille and how much did you spend 4 it?


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

Chrome sunny grill You get to put the nissan emblem on your hood then


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you dont need to upgrade to bigger wheels in order to upgrade brakes. in most cases, bigger (heavier) wheels hinder brakes performance


not the case with light wheels i.e. the axis mag-lite's


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

oh yeah, and i do agree with you notanotherhonda, the chrome grilles look like trash


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

iceman said:


> not the case with light wheels i.e. the axis mag-lite's



thats why i said MOST cases...


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Chrome on a Sentra? not my style. I had the chrome trim on the windows painted black.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i agree...get a lucino grille if you WANT to spend the money


i got a grill off a 98 sentra n i did a few mods to it and im very happy with it..id like to get the lucino grill but the $ for a grill is a bit too much for me right now


----------



## grlica (May 29, 2004)

The chrome grille definitly can look good if it fits in w/ the styling of your car. In NotAnotherHondas case it would look shoddy. His car looks great the way it is. You can go to www.mossyperformance.com and its relatively inexpensive. I wouldnt get it until you at least have some rims for the car.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Alias said:


> where did you get your grille and how much did you spend 4 it?


$45 used on here. i forgot who sold it to me but it doesn't matter cuz tis mine now :thumbup: 

I think chrome looks fine on the silver cars (what I have) I have 16" chrome wheels, that grill and am going to install the crystal clear headlights & corners sometime this week hopefully.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hey xbrandonx
can you send me some kind of info on the grill i paid you for?
id like a tracking # or something
its been a week
anything would be nice


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> hey xbrandonx
> can you send me some kind of info on the grill i paid you for?
> id like a tracking # or something
> its been a week
> anything would be nice


Is the Sunny JDM grill the same as the Infinity style ??
Thanks !!


----------

